# Intel E7400 temperature



## asingh (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi..

My E7400 idles at around 58-60C. During game load it hits 90C..Is this all right..??

Am using stock cooling. No overclock. Though when I placed the stock heat sink on the processor, it had some thermal paste from the factory. Which looked quite crappy and inadequate to me, but I still installed it. (Was in a rush to get the rig up).

Now should I:

1. Re-apply the stock cooling unit -- but apply better thermal paste prior to that.
2. Get a after market cooler (since the stock one looks like a piece of sh**** tin).

Though what bother me about option (2) is: Will have to dismantle the whole rig, remove the motherboard --- to get the after market cooler back holding clip on. (The one that goes behind the motherboard)

How have others experience been using the stock Intel coolers specially for the C2D series..?? I really feel the quality has gone down. Cause of this, have not done any OC'ing as of yet...!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> Hi..
> 
> My E7400 idles at around 58-60C. During game load it hits 90C..Is this all right..??
> 
> ...


 
I am using the same proccy. Mine idles at around 45 C and at load it hits a max of 65 C. Ofcourse C2Ds were meant to run hot but not so hotter like yours. My suggestions would be dismatle the stock cooler , apply thermal paste and place the stock cooler firmly. And also check whether the cooler sits very tight. Coz once my cooler didnt sit properly and mine idles at 70 C and at load it gives a BSOD. So do what i suggest or get a new aftermarket cooler like Core Contact Freezer or OCZ Vendetta. But the first option is the perfect solution for your problem AFAIK and i am sure with that as i experienced it before as like you.



asigh said:


> How have others experience been using the stock Intel coolers specially for the C2D series..?? I really feel the quality has gone down. Cause of this, have not done any OC'ing as of yet...!!!


 
Ofcourse the quality has gone down to hell. They just forgot to make the good ones. May be the tie-up with AMD in making such poor stock coolers. 

But i have two C2D PCs , one is E7400 for which i gave the temps with the stock coolers and esp the E7400 is OCed one.

The second one is E6600 @ 3GHz idles at 38 C and hit a avg of 54C at load. So they were not so bad like AMD's. But still it lost its charm due to the latest crappy design.


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I am using the same proccy. Mine idles at around 45 C and at load it hits a max of 65 C. Ofcourse C2Ds were meant to run hot but not so hotter like yours. My suggestions would be dismatle the stock cooler , apply thermal paste and place the stock cooler firmly. And also check whether the cooler sits very tight. Coz once my cooler didnt sit properly and mine idles at 70 C and at load it gives a BSOD.


 
yes..thanks. Will try this weekend.


----------



## surinder (Jun 19, 2009)

No, these temps are way higher then normal and there is no harm to try your first option. BTW While applying fresh layer of thermal compound just make sure there is no air baubles formed and heat sink sits firmly on the processor.


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2009)

Also how do I remove the residual thermal paste..?


----------



## maldyzooks (Jun 19, 2009)

lint free cloth with some pure isopropyl alcohol i guess.

i just clean mine with a regular damp cloth. 

also dont forget to wash the heat sink after removing the fan...

my 4yr old prescott runs at a charming 50-55 idle to 65 load on the crappy semi-broken stock heatsink .


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2009)

maldyzooks said:


> lint free cloth with some pure isopropyl alcohol i guess.
> 
> i just clean mine with a regular damp cloth.
> 
> ...


 
You mean literally hold it under running water...or dust it out...obviously --- after removing the fan assembly..??


----------



## als2 (Jun 19, 2009)

normal: 30-31 c. load: 42-45 c on stock cooling


----------



## surinder (Jun 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> You mean literally hold it under running water...or dust it out...obviously --- after removing the fan assembly..??


Yes sure you can don't hesitate there will nothing left after removing the fan assembly which can be damaged from water. Water pressure can help to get rid of sticky dust deep in the fins of heat sink.


----------



## surinder (Jun 19, 2009)

als2 said:


> normal: 30-31 c. load: 42-45 c on stock cooling


Very impressive and hard to believe BTW what is the ambient temperature of your PC? Is it in a AC room?


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2009)

Just played like 20 mins of Warhead with CoreTemp (logging enabled) running...and the core is reaching temperaturs of 99C...........!

Bad bad..!...Better apply some thermal compound and reseat the heatsink..!

Hope I have not damaged the processor..damn..! Its not even a month old yet..


----------



## jeetu (Jun 20, 2009)

Before going overboard. Check you temp agan with an open cbinet. It may very well be a vewntilation issue. A descent rear and side fan can reduce CPU temp by quiet a bit.


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2009)

jeetu said:


> Before going overboard. Check you temp agan with an open cbinet. It may very well be a vewntilation issue. A descent rear and side fan can reduce CPU temp by quiet a bit.



Have 6 cabinet fans..system is cool...!

CPU is over heating.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 20, 2009)

Too many fans can also increase the temps depending on where you placed them how much cfm of air they push in/out. If you placed fans in such a way that it pushes out fresh air as soon as it comes it- there ya go. Bad psu is also responsible for increase in temps but that's not the case with you. Bad cable management creates issues as well. Maybe the heatsink is not seated properly. Try using better thermal pastes like tx-2 since the syringe cost 150-175. 

On the other side of the news, Msi neo-f p45, msi eclipse boards, etc. are reported to have IOH becoming hot and shutting down when it touches 70-80 degrees celcius on load- idles around 60 degree celcius which affects the airflow with the heatsink as well. Many msi boards using propriety mounting for their northbridge and mosfets- so getting an aftermarket cooler for that is out of the question unless you find a way to mount them yourself. Other than that, note down the s-spec of the intel's processor from the box and google for it. See if there any reports of temp issue of this s-spec model. 

Not sure which model- most probably neo-f but surely p45 and x58. You get far better better boards than msi but for some reason TDF prefers msi but have no1 have done any technical backing. The samples that reviewers get are engineering samples which is always better than the retail one and usually many of them dont test under a closed pc case condition to monitor temps. 

Chances are there that the TIM used in the northbridge/south and mosfets are of inferior quality- I would recommend changing that as well. Also if you are checking the temperatures using msi's software- you are better off with real temp for 45nm processor or using HW monitor. Google and download them. Update the BIOS as well as at times temperature sensor instructions need to be corrected- depending on the board and bios.


----------



## als2 (Jun 20, 2009)

surinder said:


> Very impressive and hard to believe BTW what is the ambient temperature of your PC? Is it in a AC room?



no AC In room .i was also surprised .on very rare occasion it touches 50 c but for few min .


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2009)

Non a/c room...motherboard shows 39c


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Too many fans can also increase the temps depending on where you placed them how much cfm of air they push in/out. If you placed fans in such a way that it pushes out fresh air as soon as it comes it- there ya go. Bad psu is also responsible for increase in temps but that's not the case with you. Bad cable management creates issues as well. Maybe the heatsink is not seated properly. Try using better thermal pastes like tx-2 since the syringe cost 150-175.
> 
> On the other side of the news, Msi neo-f p45, msi eclipse boards, etc. are reported to have IOH becoming hot and shutting down when it touches 70-80 degrees celcius on load- idles around 60 degree celcius which affects the airflow with the heatsink as well. Many msi boards using propriety mounting for their northbridge and mosfets- so getting an aftermarket cooler for that is out of the question unless you find a way to mount them yourself. Other than that, note down the s-spec of the intel's processor from the box and google for it. See if there any reports of temp issue of this s-spec model.
> 
> ...



Am using everest for temperature monitoring..To check the CPU I also used CoreTemp and checked the .CSV file log. The way my fans are set up..it has three intake and three exhast..so that issue is taken care off. There is not much cabling hampering the air flow also.

I also checked my temperatures using Realtemp and tested it with Prime95. As soon as the stress started...it shot up to 99C...I freaked out..and stopped the test from giong the whole way....My MSI P45 Platinum has the latest bios also..!


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I ran one Blend Test from RealTemp (was sh** scared and bitting my nails)..below is the screenshot...after cooldown and it reaches idle..!

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/8681/cputest.jpg




See at 51% load (thats how far Blend Test would take it), the differential to TJMAX(100C)....!.Also Idle is very high.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ As I said, change the TIM on the processor, northbridge and southbridge chips. Use tx-2. Clean the old thermalpaste using isopropyl alcohol with above 90% alcohol content- and nothing else.


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2009)

ya did that..but only on the cpu heat sink..temperatures..seem decent..even on full load..it does not go beyond 82C..!.

thanks to all..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh i saw this thread ,, 

I had the same problem which i asked here before 5 months back , dont its very simple as ur mobo is MSI P45 platinum so no need for BIOS update 

As Rajkumar said is true , when the heat sink not properly fit then the heat will be higher , also the stock cooler of recent INTEL processor is really worst like AMD stock cooler , u r running HD 4890 so the temp should increase 

Your IDLE should be 45-50 

Load - 55-60 

apply good thermal paste make it spread fully the processor head , place the hear tightly the contact between the HSF & proccy should be good touch 

I would recommend better get 3rd party cooler when we are gaming 

*NOTE - DONT USE ANY WATER DIPPED OR ANY CHEMICAL TO CLEAN THE OLD THERMAL PASTE JUST USE COTTON SLIGHTLY TO REMOVE & EDGES USE THE EAR BUDS TO CLEAN  *


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Oh i saw this thread ,,
> 
> I had the same problem which i asked here before 5 months back , dont its very simple as ur mobo is MSI P45 platinum so no need for BIOS update
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the reply...

I did all you mentioned...(except used isopropyl alcohol to clean the surfaces)

1. Removed the Heat sink
2. Cleaned both surfaces with isopropyl alcohol (No need to removed dust, system is a month old only). And then applied the thermal paste (CoolerMaster 400)
3. Re seated the heatsink firmly. It is placed fairly tight. All the pushpins made a 'kataaak' sound when I seated it. And the heat sink does not move when I tried to shake it.
4. Attached the fan pin header, shut the system up. 
5. There was a cable routed that was a bit over the heatsink fan (the 12V supply cable for the motherboard), so I routed that from the back.

Now: As I mentioned above, it does not go above 82C (Blend Test ; Warhead), but idles at around 52C. These temperates are safe, but on the high side. Should I go for an after market cooler. Which one..?? Only issue would be..to dismantle the whole thing.

You also said that the HD4890 would cause the temperature to increase why is that. Also by this coming Tuesday I will be going X-fire ( 2 x HD4890)....wil that aggrevate the situation more..????


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

what resolution are u playing ?? and settings are u playing  is it high or medium ??


 i saw in many forums i asked some in here before 5 months ago , Even higher end GPU may bottleneck CPU !! when u r going for Higher resolution gaming 

Even i suspect the CPU should not be idle @ 52c - the idle should be 38c to 42c 

i dono what is happening see whether the system temperature is 40 & below


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2009)

am play at 1400 x 900. All maxed out except AA = 2 (This is for Warhead). Else..for other games..I run to full max.

Mother board is reporting 38-37C at idle. Why the heck is CPU so hot..??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

thats is weird !!

let me check with my friends CPU he also uses the same


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> thats is weird !!
> 
> let me check with my friends CPU he also uses the same



Sure let me know....till then am also cross posting this here.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

ya today i checked with my friends CPU , his IDLE temp is 40 
Load temp is 53-55

See i too had the same problem  , no body cant help with so  i just opened my case kept the fan in front of case @ full speed 

My temp before 

Phenom 2 940 
IDLE - 50
Load - 59 core temp load is 79 

After fan kept 

IDLE temp 43

Load Temp 51



What is your core temp ???


----------



## Power_user_EX (Jun 23, 2009)

First there are 2 different CPU temps i.e - tCase and tJunction [Intel CPUs have 2 diodes to measure temps].

tjMAX is about 100 deg C and tDiodeMAX is about 70 deg C.

It depends on how ur s/w measures the temps.

Stick to one convention - the most common being the tCase temp which is what most BIOSes display.

Now , regarding high temps  "My E7400 idles at around 58-60C. During game load it hits 90C." both are high!

I advice u to remove the cooler and clean the thermal paste and then re-apply by standards methods and remember that lesser the thermal paste more will be the cooling - coz its job is to just remove air gaps form the primarily.

If still the temp is high then it time to change the cooler!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2009)

Does the OP mind if he can put his system's pic via sidepanel?


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Does the OP mind if he can put his system's pic via sidepanel?


 

Hi...why..?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2009)

asigh said:


> Hi...why..?


To get your issue resolved- isnt that the point of asking pics of your pic via side panel?


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> To get your issue resolved- isnt that the point of asking pics of your pic via side panel?


 

Here you go...is the image, of the system when I set it up...initially, it does not have the 2nd Xfire card/also that one cable above the CPU heatsink has been routed from the back.! (Also please do not mind the component description text boxes. I had made this image for someone else -- I am sure, you all know..what is what)

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/8784/sytemanil.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2009)

# You seriously need to get some better cable management skills or else the point of owning a good case is wasted:
*images.ncix.com/forumimages/14D75974-71A7-FF9B-867815261FF18580.JPG
That's the whole point in spending so much money on a freaking case- or else its wasted. Cable clutter become an obstacle for proper air flow. 
# What thermal paste did you use on the processor? 
# Disconnect the sidepanel fans, the top 2 fans and the bottom 2 fans. Put the hard drives on the seond and 4th slot. Keep the system closed and check the temps. Also make sure you do this AFTER the cable management.


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow....your cable management..is 'excellent'.

Honestly speaking the situation is worse in my case right now (pertaining to cables), after I put in the Xfire card. Mmm..will try better cabling...!

Thanks for the inspiration. For the thermal paste I used Coolermaster 400.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 24, 2009)

@ asigh

Cooler master 400 is good thermal paste 

as The Sorcerer says do it 

Start with ur cable management , now i too experiencing the same problem , now how much temp are u getting ???


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ asigh
> 
> Cooler master 400 is good thermal paste
> 
> ...


 
Idling at approx 53-54C...loading to 80C..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2009)

asigh said:


> Wow....your cable management..is 'excellent'.


That's not mine. But that's how majority of the cm 690 use the cases. I did a rerouting for a tx750 a day ago. Fantastic case to work with. 
Answer the questions asked previously and let me know the temps after doing the needful. 
{{ot}}Frankly I am downgrading the moment to make room for upgrades @ october-november-december . {{/ot}}


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> That's not mine. But that's how majority of the cm 690 use the cases. I did a rerouting for a tx750 a day ago. Fantastic case to work with.
> Answer the questions asked previously and let me know the temps after doing the needful.
> {{ot}}Frankly I am downgrading the moment to make room for upgrades @ october-november-december . {{/ot}}


 
Sure yes, will do some rerouting and get back. Because of my high temps..have not done any OC'ing on the CPU, which I need too...to get the full juice from my Xfire..!

Thanks a lot...great.


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2009)

Lowered my vCore to 0.9975V..and the system is:

Idling at: 38C
Loading at: 65C

Though things to do still:
1. Better cable management -- yes its a mess
2. Will mount an after market cooler -- Intel Stock coolers are bad.
3. OC -- get better X -  Fire.

thanks to all for the help..!


----------

